# Temporary Patio



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

You could get some 16" X 16" patio blocks:










I put some down at my last house to tie me over until I could afford the concrete for a patio for my walk-out basement. I didn't spend as much time as I should've with compacting the soil or even using sand for that matter since it was only temporary. So, it was a little bumpy and wobbly in spots... but it was probably the cheapest solution.

One problem though.. they break easily.. so, if you're planning on moving them. Be gentle.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

A tent?


----------

